# Looking for a synthetic oil



## 20JettaGLI05 (May 22, 2008)

Hi, i printed out the 505.01 list of approved oils and went to every parts dealer in my town and i can't find any oils on the list. Have a 2005 1.8T Jetta.
Can anyone that has the same car or knows what type of oil to use recommend me some, i can't find any of the oils on the list.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (20JettaGLI05)*

I went to Wal-Mart or K-Mart and picked up 5 quarts of Mobile One 0w40 which is on that list. They didnt have the filters but I just grabbed that from the dealer or you can order it online.


----------



## 1.8T Reflex GTI (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (20JettaGLI05)*

i run mobil1 10w-30


----------



## 20JettaGLI05 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (1.8T Reflex GTI)*

I used to use mobil one in my old car but its not on the 505.01 list. My new car falls under the new list witch is 505.01.
Mobil one is on the older list for the older cars but not on the new list.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (20JettaGLI05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20JettaGLI05* »_I used to use mobil one in my old car but its not on the 505.01 list. My new car falls under the new list witch is 505.01.
Mobil one is on the older list for the older cars but not on the new list.

Is this the list you used? http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...73196
If so, there are two Mobile One Oils there, but I have no clue if they are easy to find.
Manufacture: Mobil
Description: Mobil Synt S Special V
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
Description: Mobil Syst S Special V
Viscosity: SAE 5W-40
There is a pretty good list, Im sure you can find something.


----------



## 20JettaGLI05 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (VWGolfA4)*

Yea thats the list i used. I googled that type of oil under the mobil section and it looks like its only avalible in europe.
Mobil 1 is under the 502.00 approved oils and those are for 2004 and before so my car would fall under the 505.01.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (20JettaGLI05)*

Sorry I tried to help. Good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bpfoley (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (20JettaGLI05)*

should be fine with a 502.0 approved oil in that motor. Castrol Syntec 5w40 can be found in many auto parts store. That in conjunction with a mobil 1 filter and you are good to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20JettaGLI05 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (bpfoley)*

Alright thanks for everyones help.


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (1.8T Reflex GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T Reflex GTI* »_i run mobil1 10w-30


----------



## 1.8T Reflex GTI (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (kaipyroami)*

what? It works well, and I have had no problems related to oil. I have used 0w40 before, but I have seen no differences.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Modified by 1.8T Reflex GTI at 3:04 PM 6-11-2008_


----------



## CUDubbin07 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (1.8T Reflex GTI)*

I actually noticed a really nice difference when I started using Mobil 1 0w40. Only problem is, I have to use something different in the winter because 0w40 seems impossible to find in colorado in the winter


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (1.8T Reflex GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T Reflex GTI* »_what? It works well, and I have had no problems related to oil. I have used 0w40 before, but I have seen no differences.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










_Modified by 1.8T Reflex GTI at 3:04 PM 6-11-2008_

Its not a difference you would detect. The difference is how well the oil flows during cold starts.
But if it works for you.
I just wouldn't advise it.
5w or 0w only for me!


----------



## 1.8T Reflex GTI (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (kaipyroami)*

there is no such thing as cold where i live


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (20JettaGLI05)*

Buy Pentosin from ECS Tuning. That's all I have put in my car since my ->20k free service expired.


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (1.8T Reflex GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T Reflex GTI* »_there is no such thing as cold where i live

its 200 degrees all the time?
cool!
a cold start is any time the engine isn't fully warmed up.
are you messin' with me?


----------



## Dismal (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (kaipyroami)*

Royal Purple 5w-30


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (Dismal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dismal* »_Royal Purple 5w-30


X2 Royal Purple 5w-30 With K&N Gold Oil Filter


----------



## 1.8T Reflex GTI (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (kaipyroami)*

yes i was, but in all honesty, I know many people who run 10w-30 with no long term effects, I have been running it for at least 20k miles.


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (1.8T Reflex GTI)*

I have also ran 10w30 oil in both my 1.8t's as well as my eclipse GSX.


----------



## themadskater905 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (Boosted96GSX)*

advance auto has the mobil 1 0w40 and the mobil 1 filter if you have those stores around you. thats what i use


----------



## themadskater905 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (themadskater905)*

and i dont know about these lists you all are talking about i just remember the owners manual for the car saying 0 30 or 0 40


----------



## 20JettaGLI05 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (themadskater905)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...73196
Thats the link for the list i was talking about.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (20JettaGLI05)*

elf excellium 5w40 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

obligatory amsoil 5w40 post.


----------



## Old Dude GTI (Dec 25, 2007)

I use 5-30 Mobil 1 and I live in Florida. The car probably never sees below 60 degrees or over 95. Do I still need 5-40?


----------



## dknl (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (water&air)*

ELF gets my vote
Been a long time fan of Mobil1 0-40 but its harder to get where I am from. 
Plus, ELF costs alot less and is just as good if not better.
I also found a good supply of the german castrol but never tried it


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2006)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (dknl)*

505.01 specific


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (water&air)*

elf. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## midsc7 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (20JettaGLI05)*

i use Royal purple 5w-20 and it runs great i want to move to the 0w-30 but its hard to find


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (midsc7)*

the wal-mart in my area has mobil 1 0w-30 for $19 for a 5 quart jug!








I bought eight of them!


----------



## rodney_dubs (Mar 2, 2008)

People need to keep in mind that as you raise the engines output especially torque beyond factory settings, thicker and thicker oils are required to provide enough load carrying capacity in the rod and main bearings. 
What i'm saying is if you are highly modified, you may as well throw any vw "spec's" out the window, because the oil specs were setup for certain loads in the bearings and not double or triple that.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (rodney_dubs)*

Not to point someone out or cause issues but according to Tyrolsports webiste they only use Mobile 1 0w40. I am just trying to understand things thats all.
"SYNTHETIC OIL, THE ONLY OIL WE CARRY
Here is a picture of a 55 gallon drum of Mobil1 oil in our shop. You won’t find any other oil in our shop. By the way, don’t call us asking to change your oil at 3,000 miles. With a true synthetic in your engine, you are wasting your money and harming the environment by changing too early. Our oil samples have shown that 6-9,000 miles is easily achievable with almost any car. Use that saved money to buy us drinks next time you see us at the bar."
http://www.tyrolsport.com/inde...tyrol
I would "assume" that most cars that go to Tyrolsport are not stock. Again I am dumb, is 0w40 on the thicker side? I know nothing just trying to learn.
Which number indicates the thicker oil?


----------



## Old Dude GTI (Dec 25, 2007)

The 40. 0-40 multiweight oil is designed to flow like a 0 weight oil when cold and a 40 weight when hot.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (Old Dude GTI)*

Thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (Old Dude GTI)*

The ultimate oil would be like a 0W-80!


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (20JettaGLI05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20JettaGLI05* »_I used to use mobil one in my old car but its not on the 505.01 list. My new car falls under the new list witch is 505.01.
Mobil one is on the older list for the older cars but not on the new list.

Okay, maybe I'm missing something here, but as I understand it, there were no 1.8T engines that ever required 505.01 oil, period, full stop, the end.
Once again, as I understand it, the various flavors of 1.8T engines have a *minimum* oil requirement as follows:
1.8T -- 502.00 -- Basic engine found in A4s and Jettas and such
1.8T -- 503.00 -- Audi S4, TT & S3 engines with more than 180 HP (superseded by 503.01)
1.8T -- 503.01 -- Audi RS4, S4, TT, S3, Passat W8, and Phaeton W8 & W12
With a couple of odd exceptions, it is my understanding that the 505.01 oils were primarily designed for the Pumpe-Duse TDI models.
So, did I get it wrong?


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

Update. I've just been apprised that the Audi RS6 required 505.01 oil. I'm thinking that that's the lone VW/Audi gasoline engine that explicitly requires oil that meets that spec.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_Not to point someone out or cause issues but according to Tyrolsports webiste they only use Mobile 1 0w40. 

We only use Mobil1(various weights depending on the car and usage), as well as ELF excellium 5w40.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*

Thank you for clearing that up for us http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reemis (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

castrel syntec 0-40 ero... put it in and i can bearly hear the the valves


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (reemis)*

I've never seen a Castrol Syntec 0W-40 over here in the States. Where might one find it?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (20JettaGLI05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20JettaGLI05* »_Hi, i printed out the 505.01 list of approved oils and went to every parts dealer in my town and i can't find any oils on the list. Have a 2005 1.8T Jetta.
Can anyone that has the same car or knows what type of oil to use recommend me some, i can't find any of the oils on the list.
Thanks in advance.

The dealership should have the oil.
There is Quaker State Diesel Plus 5w40
and... one of the banner advertisers selling Total Quartz Ineo MC3 . Buy a case & free shipping (that is a great deal, imo).


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (20JettaGLI05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20JettaGLI05* »_Hi, i printed out the 505.01 list of approved oils and went to every parts dealer in my town and i can't find any oils on the list. Have a 2005 1.8T Jetta.
Can anyone that has the same car or knows what type of oil to use recommend me some, i can't find any of the oils on the list.

VW 505.01rated oil is for 2004 or newer VW diesel engines sold in the US.
The oil spec you are looking for is VW 502.00. Oils sold in the US with that rating may include:
Castrol Syntec 5W-40 (VW dealer, Autozone)
Mobil 1 0W-40 (Autozone, Kragen, Wal Mart)
Valvoline Synpower 5W-40 (Kragen)
Valvoline Max Life Synthetic 5W-30 (Wal Mart)


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Looking for a synthetic oil (tjl)*

You forgot Castrol Syntec 0W-30, also known as "German Castrol" or just simply GC. I usually find it at Autozone.


----------

